# App agenda avec repère si notes !!



## pepeye66 (10 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir tous,
Je recherche une appli agenda qui indique par un repère que sur ce RdV il y une note si tel est le cas.
Malheureusement je n'ai pas cette info sur mon agenda préféré (EasyCalendar) et je le regrette.
Une piste ?
Merci


----------



## aurique (10 Octobre 2014)

PI (Pocket Informant) ?


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Octobre 2014)

Merci mais non !
C'est un attrape fric et une usine à gaz !


----------



## Ealdu (11 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Week calendar sans hésiter !&#128522;


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour Ealdu, merci pour ta réponse.
Ben non, Week calendar ne me plait pas du tout (ergonomie et puis trop serré sur un iphone 4S et même 5) de plus l'indication de la présence d'un message n'est apparente que si l'on clique sur le RdV... Pas glop !
Je recherche un agenda où sur la vue semaine une petite icône à coté d'un RdV indique que l'on a saisi une note ce qui permet de ne pas oublier de développer le RdV pour consulter la note: C'est à mon sens plus important que l&#8217;icône "cloche" pour indiquer que l'on a saisi une alarme !
Malgré tout je reviens toujours à "EasyCalendar" qui n'a pas cette info (alors qu'elle pourrait être présente) mais qui a le gros avantage d'une prise de RdV ultra rapide, facile et qui affiche une vue semaine qui me convient parfaitement.
Je vais donc attendre patiemment cette amélioration tout en contactant l'équipe des concepteurs pour les inciter à cette modification...
A bientôt,


----------

